# Sourdough Bread



## becky3086 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have had this starter going for a little while but had yet to make bread with it. I have made pizza, breader and other things with it but not actual bread.

I used one cup starter with 2 cups flour and 2 cups water for the sponge. After it was working good I added a couple tsp. of salt and a couple tablespoons of sugar. That was it. It didn't actually rise either time so I thought the bread was kind of a flop when I put it in my little convection oven to cook. Then it rose so much it hit the top burner and I had to snatch it out and put it in the big oven to save it.








I will say though that the crust was hard and I definitely need to work on that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2012)

It looks perfect to me. I like a crunchy crust!


----------



## becky3086 (Feb 13, 2012)

This was a little beyond crunchy. It was hard to bite into, lol. I did put it in a plastic bag though and the crust is now just chewy instead of hard.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks good! For the crust, did you brush it with melted butter?


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Becky your bread looks good. Did it taste as good as it looks? 

Mrs Scar makes bread every week from her starter that we got from Bassman.   If it starts to get a little stale on you cut it up an make croutons - man we have a couple bags of them around all the time.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 13, 2012)

I've had the same problem with crust. A couple TB of vital wheat gluten w/vitamin C added to the dough seems to really help. Not sure how or why, but for the couple bucks investment give it a try. It's available at most grocery stores in the flour aisle. Your bread looks beautiful though.


----------



## becky3086 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes I brush the top with butter. I will try the wheat gluten. Thanks.


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks good to me Becky, I have some starter from Bassman but haven't had the time to give it a try.


----------

